

Python 3 is killing Python - mericsson
https://medium.com/p/5d2ad703365d

======
greenyoda
Prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7799524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7799524)
(192 points, 228 comments)

